# reusa able auditing tool



## nagela (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm studying for the CEMC and wondering if a reuse able laminated auditing tools are allowed to be used for the exam? Does anyone know where one could be purchased?


----------



## tmerickson (Aug 19, 2010)

I got my laminated auditing tool from the CPMA boot camp, and the teacher said we could use it on our tests.  Maybe try calling NAMAS or AAPC to see where you can get a copy. Good luck on your test!


----------



## cmcgarry (Aug 20, 2010)

I too am preparing for the CEMC.  I took good copies of the auditing tool I prefer to Kinko's and had them laminate it for me - much cheaper that way!  I was also told it was OK to use that at the test.  To me, that's much easier than carrying in 100 or so copies!!!


----------

